

Has our war on microbes left our immune systems prone to dysfunction? - SeanDav
http://arstechnica.com/science/2012/10/book-review-an-epidemic-of-absence-takes-on-the-worms-youre-missing/

======
lazydon
This is every parent’s dilemma
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hygiene_hypothesis>

------
zmonkeyz
Sometimes I wonder if biting my fingernails has helped my immune system.

